# Schaltauge für Slide 125



## tommy_86 (5. September 2014)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen welches Schaltauge ich benötige ?
Auf dem gebrochenen steht nur "192" drauf, bei h&s finde ich aber kein Schaltauge mit dieser Bezeichnung..

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/q-schaltauge

Viele Grüße und danke!

Tommy


----------



## filiale (5. September 2014)

Was ist Dein Slide 125 für ein Baujahr ? Hast Du ne Steckachse oder Schnellspanner ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (5. September 2014)

Baujahr 2013 und Schnellspanner


----------



## tommy_86 (5. September 2014)

Fahre morgen wahrscheinlich eh zu h&s, werde da mal fragen.

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. September 2014)

@tommy_86:

du brauchst folgendes Schaltauge, was in der Form auch bei CUBE eingesetzt wird:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-schaltauge-14-28869

Gruß
RADON Team


----------



## tommy_86 (5. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @tommy_86:
> 
> du brauchst folgendes Schaltauge, was in der Form auch bei CUBE eingesetzt wird:
> 
> ...



Super, danke!


----------

